# pt choked on false teeth



## jkrewko (Sep 10, 2011)

kind of funny after the fact but I :censored::censored::censored::censored: my pants when it happened.

dispatched to a call for a 82 y/o F feeling ill. uoa pt found a+oX4. at some point during the night she rolled off her bed. c/o back pain 6/10. bp was stable spo2 was 86% ra. c-collar iv o2 all the good stuff. half way during the transport she goes semi unresponsive and her spo2 drops to 60%

HER FALSE TEETH HAD GOTTEN LOOSE AND GOT DISLODGED IN HER THROAT

i fished em out and she was fine hahah

i am a new als provider, just wanted to share  the fact that i was crapping my pants, thought she was dying


----------



## LondonMedic (Sep 10, 2011)

jkrewko said:


> HER FALSE TEETH HAD GOTTEN LOOSE AND GOT DISLODGED IN HER THROAT
> 
> i fished em out and she was fine hahah


hahah indeed.

Did you aid and abet the false teeth in their attempt to murder this nice old lady?


----------



## jkrewko (Sep 10, 2011)

i honestly didn't think she had any teeth. i went to suction, thinking she was gargling some fluid and noticed something strange blocking her airway. i shouldve put her in a ked board and sat her up but she had no other complaints and her lungs were diminished but clear in the house

good lesson to learn


----------



## firetender (Sep 10, 2011)

The big problem is going home at the end of the day and finding you've still got a couple sets of false teeth in your pocket because you remembered to take them out!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 10, 2011)

jkrewko said:


> kind of funny after the fact but I :censored::censored::censored::censored: my pants when it happened.
> 
> dispatched to a call for a 82 y/o F feeling ill. uoa pt found a+oX4. at some point during the night she rolled off her bed. c/o back pain 6/10. bp was stable spo2 was 86% ra. c-collar iv o2 all the good stuff. half way during the transport she goes semi unresponsive and her spo2 drops to 60%
> 
> ...


You're easily amused.....


----------



## MMiz (Sep 11, 2011)

Did you get to use the Magill forceps?  That's an ALS skill and tool in these parts.


----------

